# SpoTICAt Club Christmas Spirit Show Brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

A GREAT DAY yesterday!!
To have a 9 month old boy final 4 times and make him a GR CH is wonderful!! 
I am so proud of GR CH Mazpahs Taurus (Russ)
(Nic) is now a Champion CH Stenic Supersonic he was also in the Final in two rings I'm delighted with the results it was the biggest Tica show in the UK and PLENTY of competition


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well done congratulations


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

well done 
i went to that show yesterday with my cream boy bo he got into 5 finals we were ther till 7 waiting for ring 2 what a day his first outing and he got enough points he made grch alter so it was well worth it for both of us 
but what a long day.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Great results May, well done boys xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations to you both on your wonderful show wins!!


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations May an great result especially with so many cats there on Saturday


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I wonder how this thread popped up? This is the brag from 2007, lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou so much,it's a really great compliment to see that everyone still likes our beloved Rus,he always did us so proud and we all still miss this lad very much,and this was to be his last show last year


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic results once again for the Mazpahs and Burnthwaites cats - congratulations!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations. xxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I wonder how this thread popped up? This is the brag from 2007, lol


I didn't even look at the date!!!

Oh well, a very belated well done to your boys xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone,this was last years show brag and not this years,it's because this years has just happened,will post show brag for this year


----------

